# Best Forum Software with Free iPhone, Android client?



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

Been doing a lot of research but it's tough to weigh it out... Thought I'd pose it to some of the most avid forum users. 

Want to start a forum which I believe will be quite popular but mostly amongst 17-35 year olds (particularly students). It's also a community that believes heavily in open source therefore a free client for mobile devices or one with a slick mobile site plugin would be the preference. Anyone have opinions on the best forum software to be running with a free iPhone/Android client or Mobile skin?

Would likely be hosted on Netfirms if that makes a difference.

All opinions welcome! Thanks!


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, look up Tapatalk. It supports a few forum types and has an excellent mobile client. I am posting from my iPhone even now, using Tapatalk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

